# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  الحل النهائي لبرنامج نود - ESET NOD32 Final automated Patch

## المهندس

اول شيء حملوا الباتش من هنا > ESET NOD32 Final automated Patch كراك , باتش , نود


خطوات تفعيل الباتش .. :

اول شيء رح لقائمة ابدأ > البرامج > Eset > ثم ESET NOD32 Antivirus > ثم ESET NOD32 Antivirus > ثم كلك يمين بالماوس ثم خصائص ثم بحث عن هدف .. 
ضع الكراك هنا ثم تأكد من مسار البرنامج لديك انسخه من اغلى شريط متصفح الويندوز وافتح الكراك لصقه في المكان المخصص .


1- بعد تحميل ملف الكراك نقوم بتنصيب الباتش طبيعيا .. في نهاية التنصيب سـ تخرج رسالة مفادها تغيير ملف ريجستري .. وافق على التغيير يعني اضغط ok.

2- الآن .. إفتح البرنامج Eset Smart Security أو Antivirus .. ثم اضغط على زر F5 .. ستفتح لك قائمة الـ setup .. اختر تبويب update .. (شاهد الصورة لـ تعرف ما أعني) .





قم بتغيير update server إلى الـ سيرفر:اقتباس http://eset.ihl5.com 

.. ثم اضغط على ok.

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## karimo882003

مشكورررررررررررررر الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## sami2772

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## zangief

جاري التجربة

----------


## المهندس

شكرا  على الردود

----------


## SAMERO70

انشاله يمشي الحال

----------


## muhmed ameen

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## sarah-333

*الله يعطيك العافيه 
كتير رح نستفيد  شكرا مره تانيه*

----------

